# What's your #1 tip?



## Ruttles

I don't have any specific questions right now, but just wondering - what's the most important tip you seasoned shooters would give to someone who is just starting out?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ruttles said:


> I don't have any specific questions right now, but just wondering - what's the most important tip you seasoned shooters would give to someone who is just starting out?


Just have fun....as much as you are gonna want to become a sharpshooter, remember to give it some time... don't take it too serious...just shoot as much as you can...oh, and take it from me, don't go to heavy bands/ammo until you have your muscles built up to handle it...gradually increasing your bandset will avoid painful injuries

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Be safe.


----------



## flipgun

Get used to the idea that one day will shoot yourself in the hand.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*#1 - Eye protection always.*

*# 2 Then, good form and right breathing are paramount.*


----------



## Ibojoe

Enjoy, have fun. It's what it's all about


----------



## rockslinger

All the above and practice, practice!


----------



## Ruttles

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Ruttles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any specific questions right now, but just wondering - what's the most important tip you seasoned shooters would give to someone who is just starting out?
> 
> 
> 
> Just have fun....as much as you are gonna want to become a sharpshooter, remember to give it some time... don't take it too serious...just shoot as much as you can...oh, and take it from me, don't go to heavy bands/ammo until you have your muscles built up to handle it...gradually increasing your bandset will avoid painful injuries
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah man, having fun is what it's all about. Between work, school, and family I don't have time to take it too seriously. Going out back and shooting a little is a great way to unwind.

I'm shooting the Scorpion the way it came setup - single TBG. That seems to be pretty standard fare and I don't anticipate changing it up to much, at least not yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Ruttles

brucered said:


> Be safe.





Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *#1 - Eye protection always.*
> 
> *# 2 Then, good form and right breathing are paramount.*


Point taken. I have not been wearing eye protection but will from now on. Thank you.


----------



## Ruttles

Ibojoe said:


> Enjoy, have fun. It's what it's all about


Agreed, and hitting bullseyes is fun! :target: =


----------



## Ruttles

rockslinger said:


> All the above and practice, practice!


Yes, a little consistent practice is the best way to improve. Practically speaking I can usually find time to do about 30 min a day 4 days of the week. So far that is enough to see improvement but still keeps it fun for me. Thanks.


----------



## CornDawg

"You wanna see your target- the first thing." -Rufus Hussey​​​​
This statement is my guiding principle.

It's more complicated than it sounds...


----------



## Marco.

The one tip that helped me most was to hold your elbow high, (the elbow on the arm you grip the pouch with) so your forearm is in line with the bands when aiming. Really turned things around for me.
By the way, welcome to the forum Ruttles, good to see another shooter from SC. I'm in the Lowcountry.


----------



## Imperial

Beer


----------



## Flatband

ALL OF THE ABOVE!!!!!!!!ALL GREAT POINTS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruttles

Marco. said:


> The one tip that helped me most was to hold your elbow high, (the elbow on the arm you grip the pouch with) so your forearm is in line with the bands when aiming. Really turned things around for me.
> By the way, welcome to the forum Ruttles, good to see another shooter from SC. I'm in the Lowcountry.


Thanks for the advice, I'm going to try that tomorrow. I think it may be quite helpful in getting my shots to match my point of aim.


----------



## wn4Studios

Load & shoot...repeat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

When in doubt ask the amazingingly generous, talented members of this Forum. Watch Bill Hays and Nathan Masters how to shoot videos. If you ever get the chance to go to a slingshot tournament definetly go, it's worth every minute.


----------



## devils son in law

Tip? Shoot first and run like hell !!


----------



## oldmiser

use Eye protection first...as to your bands or tube set's dust them with talcum powder...to help keep long life ...& keep the elastic's from sticking to each other

OM


----------



## Samurai Samoht

- Most importantly, Clear a space for more slingshots and maybe build a rack for them. 

- But I have to include: Be sure to pinch on top of the ammo and not in front of the ammo, unless you are using a PFS.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

If it's wet and sticky and don't belong to you don't touch it.


----------



## Ruttles

SamuraiSamoht said:


> - Most importantly, Clear a space for more slingshots and maybe build a rack for them.
> 
> - But I have to include: Be sure to pinch on top of the ammo and not in front of the ammo, unless you are using a PFS.


Ok - I have been doing that incorrectly. Thank you!


----------



## Shanna

Marco. said:


> The one tip that helped me most was to hold your elbow high, (the elbow on the arm you grip the pouch with) so your forearm is in line with the bands when aiming. Really turned things around for me.
> By the way, welcome to the forum Ruttles, good to see another shooter from SC. I'm in the Lowcountry.


Savannah!


----------



## THWACK!

Ruttles said:


> I don't have any specific questions right now, but just wondering - what's the most important tip you seasoned shooters would give to someone who is just starting out?


My best tip would be to keep away from anything that is written by that character "THWACK!".

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *#1 - Eye protection always.*
> 
> *# 2 Then, good form and right breathing are paramount.*


...and any breathing is better than none.


----------



## THWACK!

My 2nd best tip is:

Use OPM* to buy all the slingshots you will acquire.

* Other Peoples' Money

THWACK!


----------

